# Problem with conversations



## kreacher (Jun 13, 2011)

I was trying to send a conversation or pm, and everytime I try I get redirected to this:










So, what's happening? I'm pretty sure it's not my browser, but I'm here to stand corrected.


----------



## Hassles (Jun 11, 2011)

are you using / browsing via VPN? This experience you are having I have experienced myself a time or two and still occasionally experience this. Its a site security thing. ttry logging out and then log back in.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

This is a security Cloudflare Challenge.

The developers are still working to find the optimum balance between preventing spammers while at the same time not hindering our legit members.

Check following the following tool/extension to help limit how often you have to deal with CAPTCHA.

https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-us/articles/115001992652-Using-Privacy-Pass-with-Cloudflare
Jeff M


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

VSadmin said:


> This is a security Cloudflare Challenge.
> 
> The developers are still working to find the optimum balance between preventing spammers while at the same time not hindering our legit members.
> 
> ...


I'm curious. With VS owning and operating 150+ websties. Is this a issue with all of them or just Sotw?


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

but is a common issue?


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

We have rolled out these precautions on all our communities globally.

Jeff M


----------

